# Climber's saw recommendations?



## iangoldsmith196 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi.

I was wondering if you US tree guys could recommend any dealers that you've used and might ship to the UK.

I need to buy a top handle saw and buying from the US makes great economic sense at the moment... at least it does for me.

So if you fine chaps over the great sea could point me to a couple of good US dealers I would be delighted to support your economy.

Many thanks gentlemen.


----------



## Themadd1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Baileys always has some good deals. 

I got my husq 338XP, although I wouldnt recommend that saw, not as powerful as the Stihl M200T?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 22, 2008)

Themadd1 said:


> Baileys always has some good deals.
> 
> I got my husq 338XP, although I wouldnt recommend that saw, not as powerful as the Stihl M200T?



Baileys can't ship mushkies anymore.

The holy grail of climbing saws is the MS200T, the Dolmar 3410 is a good 2nd choice.

iangoldsmith196, your best bet would be the Dolmar if you are looking to get one shipped. Stihl doesn't ship saws or sell online. Scan the sponsers and give them a call.


----------



## 046 (Feb 22, 2008)

MS 200T and 335 XPT are both good choices. 

had good luck with both... although 335 XPT needs a muffler mod to wake it up


----------



## Ironxylem (Feb 22, 2008)

200T is the only way to go.


----------



## SnaykeByte (Feb 22, 2008)

If you find something you like in the states, I'd be glad to help you purchase it and ship it to you if it would help.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 23, 2008)

200t is the saw if your on a steady diet of takedowns. that saw is all about making cuts. 

338xp if your a pruning type of guy, its a little bit better on the ergonomic design. in my opinion this saw is a stud as well but wont get after it like the 200t. it might be near it after you tweak the muffler abit.

i run/own them both but truth be told the husky hasnt been used in a hot minute.


dont know anything about that baby dolmar but wouldnt mind getting a chance to run one.


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 23, 2008)

iangoldsmith196 said:


> So if you fine chaps over the great sea could point me to a couple of good US dealers I would be delighted to support your economy.
> 
> Many thanks gentlemen.



Try this question down in the saw forum. Lots of dealers down there and several that i can vouch for personally.


----------



## iangoldsmith196 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Many thanks chaps!*

What can I say! Once again you've all come up trumps and have been more than helpful.

I know the Stihl is a better saw, but finance is a key issue and I'm also not a solid user of aerial saws.

Anyway thanks greatly gents!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 24, 2008)

oldirty said:


> 200t is the saw if your on a steady diet of takedowns. that saw is all about making cuts.
> 
> 338xp if your a pruning type of guy, its a little bit better on the ergonomic design. in my opinion this saw is a stud as well but wont get after it like the 200t. it might be near it after you tweak the muffler abit.
> 
> ...


Oldirty,
Ya know if you are tired of that husky collecting dust I'll be more than happy to take care of it for ya!-Kevin


----------



## fireman (Feb 24, 2008)

gold smith pm me i will help you get a saw.the only saw i will use is stihl 200t.I have a dealer that is the cheapest Ive seen yet and will help you.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 24, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Oldirty,
> Ya know if you are tired of that husky collecting dust I'll be more than happy to take care of it for ya!-Kevin



i appreciate the concern you have for that saw man. i do.

but. what would i do for a backup man? 

you got me thinkn though, i have been rather neglectful of it. looks like its going to get some use this week. 

sorry dude. lol


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 24, 2008)

*no 192t?*

Come on guys, no recomendations for this beast of a saw? Price is right. I have one and like it.

Oldirty, I have finally saw the 200t, even held it in my hands, the heavens opened at that exact moment as echo's of "2hunge" rang in my head. Call it fate, call it destiny, but she will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine (curtain).


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 24, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i appreciate the concern you have for that saw man. i do.
> 
> but. what would i do for a backup man?
> 
> ...


Dang it! Guess I'll have to satisfy my saw addiction elsewheres. Can anybody get a new 200T w/14" bar for under 540? PM me. -Kevin


----------



## oldirty (Feb 24, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Come on guys, no recomendations for this beast of a saw? Price is right. I have one and like it.
> 
> Oldirty, I have finally saw the 200t, even held it in my hands, the heavens opened at that exact moment as echo's of "2hunge" rang in my head. Call it fate, call it destiny, but she will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine (curtain).



LOL! 

just wait till that bad larry is rip'n wood to your hearts content. you wont be defending that 192 anymore. lol....2hunge....

good move nails. good move.

by the way, great dramatics. moving even.


----------



## fireman (Feb 25, 2008)

*200t*

If you guys want a 200t under $540 pm i will give you info on reputable dealer in chicago the best in service and price.If we get enough guys the price will be even lower.I don't know if i can give the name and price of dealer so pm me.I will pick them up and ship them to you.


----------



## deevo (Feb 25, 2008)

fireman said:


> If you guys want a 200t under $540 pm i will give you info on reputable dealer in chicago the best in service and price.If we get enough guys the price will be even lower.I don't know if i can give the name and price of dealer so pm me.I will pick them up and ship them to you.


I pm'd you.:greenchainsaw:


----------

